# Kitchen Ceiling



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

GC did a nice job on the beam/crown and I like to think we did a nice job on the finish. 

Beams/crown were primed with waterborne enamel undercoat by Diamond Vogel. Then finished with waterborne Pro-Classic, satin sheen

Ceilings were finished with Pro-Mar 400, flat sheen


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

Put that one on the website...looks sharp!


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Yep, looks good.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

you guys to the crowns yourself?

Little bit more filler or caulk on that mitre...:whistling2:, nice project!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Looks great, but I'd hate to be the one to have to do the dusting.


----------



## Mr. Milola (Jun 21, 2012)

TJ Paint said:


> Looks great, but I'd hate to be the one to have to do the dusting.


Bet if you owned that place, you wouldn't be doing the dusting


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Look's nice.. Good job!


----------



## bobsyouruncle (Aug 3, 2012)

Great job. That is an impressive ceiling. It looks to me like you are working with a very high quality trim carpenter which makes you look great too. That is the wow factor!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sweet!Looks to me like all of you deserve crowns.:notworthy:


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice looking. Definitely a keeper in the photo album.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Mr. Milola said:


> Bet if you owned that place, you wouldn't be doing the dusting


I'd get the hose and air compressor out, you are right, I don't do dusting.


----------

